# T,F&T section 15



## Mystic Eye (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Ryan or someone else in the know. I can't find my PDF of T,F&T and need to know what is in the section 15 of the OGL. Can someone post it here?


----------



## HellHound (Apr 2, 2003)

Here ya go, Doug

15 COPYRIGHT NOTICE

Open Game License v 1.0 Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc. 

d20 System Reference Document, Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc. 

Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns, Copyright 2002, Natural 20 Press 

Wild Spellcraft, Copyright 2002, Natural 20 Press


----------



## Mystic Eye (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks as always Jake!


----------

